# Altima smoking like crazy!



## Joanna (Mar 11, 2009)

Have a 95 Altima and I have white smoke bellowing out my tail pipe. Just changed the injectors. Changed the spark plugs, etc because there was gas on one of them. The smoke smelled like gas but now smells more like oil and my oil smells like gas. Checked one of the injectors and the o ring was bad so changed it. What could be wrong? Are my rings shot or is it a simpilar problem? It ran alright (needed that tune up but...) before the injectors were replaced. Please help me.


----------



## buckeye3.5L (Mar 2, 2009)

If its white smoke, you have lost an intake manifold gasket!


----------

